# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  معماری zend framwork

## AfshinHonari

سلام و خسته نباشید عرض می کنم خدمت دوستان گرامی
من میخوام راجب zend که یکی از فریمورکای خوبه php یه کم بیشتر بدونم
کسی هست که بدونه این فریمورک چه ویژگی هایی داره و معماری نرم افزاریش چیه و ...

----------


## cups_of_java

این سوال رو توی انجمن PHP بپرسید بچه های اونجا حتمن جوابتون رو میدن هرچند که می تونید در همین مورد مطالبی خوبی با سرچ پیدا کنید.

----------

